# Gefälschte Telekom-Rechnung transportiert Trojaner



## jupp11 (29 August 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,434173,00.html


> *FALSCHES PHISHING*
> Eine neue *Virusmail-Welle* rollt durch Deutschland. Wieder einmal sind die betrügerischen E-Mails als horrende Rechnung von der Telekom getarnt - im Anhang aber findet sich Schädliches.


es wird immer schwieriger das passende Forum zu finden :-?


----------



## Captain Picard (30 August 2006)

*AW: Gefälschte Telekom-Rechnung transportiert Trojaner*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/77465
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,434173,00.html


> Wieder Trojaner in gefälschten Telekom-Rechnungen unterwegs


----------

